# Tenant leaving during lockdown



## sams1 (29 Mar 2020)

My tenants gave me the required notice and intend to leave in early April. They have not advised of any change of plan, so I assume they still intend to leave, assuming they can get removal company to move their furniture.... They have signed a lease to move elsewhere. 

I have been careful about social distancing etc so I don't intend to meet with them for the handover. I will check the house after they leave. 

Am I right to think that I shouldn't put the house back on the rental market at this time? I presume rental viewings are not considered an essential service during this time (even with social distancing and precautions taken)? Should I just leave the property empty for the foreseeable until all this has passed?


----------



## Bigbangr1 (29 Mar 2020)

Virtual viewings perhaps


----------



## Thirsty (29 Mar 2020)

I think you should be able to do viewings; work out a plan and let your prospective tenants know how you will do it.


----------

